# Diatomaceous Earth in SHB trap



## banachsplumbing (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a Freeman Bottom beetle trap that I've been using with pretty good success so far. What I find though, is that whatever liquid I put in tends to get pretty gross after just a short while. I've tried cooking oil, windshield cleaning fluid, RV antifreeze. Because of the design, the bees can't come anywhere near, only the small hive beetles or ants get trapped. Has anyone tried diatomaceous earth in one of these traps? How'd it work, any issues? Or, does anyone have success with another material? I like the trap, just exploring ideas. Thanks


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not sure that DE will have the same affect on the adult beetle as it does larvae. The adult beetles have such a hard exoskeleton that they need something that will suffocate them. I've read some people use vinegar in their traps. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## banachsplumbing (Jan 20, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> I'm not sure that DE will have the same affect on the adult beetle as it does larvae. The adult beetles have such a hard exoskeleton that they need something that will suffocate them. I've read some people use vinegar in their traps. Have you tried that yet?


No I haven't, sounds like a good idea. Maybe apple cider would actually help draw them in too. I'd still worry about it getting nasty but I guess it's just a matter of dumping it out and cleaning once in a while. Didn't think about the adults being able to survive the DE.


----------



## banachsplumbing (Jan 20, 2012)

Bees and Small Hive Beetle QLD research 2013 Just found this on YouTube. Can't figure out how to do the link but they mentioned that the DE might dehydrate the beetles or even make it so they can't smell.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Diatomaceous earth is abrasive in between the plates of the adult insects exoskeleton, and can be considered an insecticide:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth#Pest_control

If you are going to use it in a beetle trap, bees need to be screened away from the DE or it will kill bees too.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

People in my club use DE as well as lime. They claim both work well, but I haven't tried either one yet.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

what I have read is that if the DE "crusts" you'll need to "de-crust" it back into a powder. On the internet so must be right. I think oil or soapy water probably better.
I would think that RV antifreeze and windshield washer fluid would have fumes you don't really want to expose the bees to. 
I just use store-brand cooking oil and change every so often -- usually do a 3 day mite drop count right after I dump the old oil, clean the tray, and put in fresh oil.


----------

